# Caney Mountain in southern Missouri



## Rounder (Sep 28, 2006)

I took my wife and stepson down to Caney Mntn to camp on Saturday night, 9-23-06 and that afternoon BrianS decided to come down for a while as well.  

We all went up to a glade for a couple of hours, here are some pics from that afternoon.  

First off, last April I had an ultimate male A. hentzi leftover from the fall of 2005.  So in April I took him back down to Caney Mntn with me and Brian and we found a female A. hentzi that day.  We paired the male with the female, mating took place and we left her in her burrow.  Brian and I have checked on her a few times this summer to see if she had an eggsac and how she was doing.  

We never noticed an eggsac but did see her several times.    

However, this past Saturday, we found a used eggsac, that at first appeared to have gone bad, but upon closer inspection, there were hundreds of tiny molts inside the sac with a very small hole in the sac where slings probably exited the sac.  







Just getting started on the trail


Lizard we found very quickly


Showing my stepson Reece how to hold the lizard w/o hurting it


Looking under a rock


a "blister bug" as Brian called it, although he said they are harmless


a huge black widow


Male A. hentzi we found in the female's burrow that the eggsac was in


Argiope trifasciata




Reece being his usual silly self


----------



## Crotalus (Sep 28, 2006)

Very nice post! Nice to see your breeding was a success


----------



## demode (Oct 1, 2006)

Hey is ur kid dracula?  

nice pics :clap:


----------

